
B-Box: First Ever Hive Designed for Home Beekeeping - cletusw
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/b-box-1st-ever-hive-designed-for-home-beekeeping
======
jepler
honestly it's not as bad as I was worried it would be, given the awful
wasteland that is crowdfunding.

If they work, features like the entrance and the one-way access to the comb
seem like they are good if you have are afraid of bees and don't care to
overcome that fear.

I can't comment on the pricing vs more traditional hives. I assume it's
higher, because mass production vs small run crowdfunding.

Availability of replacement parts in case of breakage? hm.

I worry a bit about the honeycomb being exposed to direct sunlight (well,
behind plexiglass), hopefully their early testing reflects all the climates
they will be selling to.

smh at the woo around health benefits of beehive products, like "known to be
useful in treating [...] hepatitis". (note: that text is from an image, so you
won't find it by ctrl-f) Without even the usual disclaimers that you find near
these kinds of things that parse like health claims but which turn out not to
be according to the small print :-P

------
matt_the_bass
I’d like to know more about their one way bee door. Any ideas?

